# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_18SD released - LG KM330 and KM335 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGM_1_18SD released - LG KM330 and KM335 added. 
New version - LGM_1_18SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG KM330 and KM335.Flashes for them are
uploaded also.

----------

